# Nikon D3300 or D5100????



## cspuneetabrol (Oct 4, 2014)

I am looking forward to buy a dslr this comingcfestive season..... I have shortlisted these two models??.... Suggest me which one to buy and why??


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2014)

Its a difficult one it seems ...D3300 is 2 gen ahead in sensor and other things ....if you would have taken D5200 into consideration then I would have selected that ...D5100 have articulated screen, some nice modes and better grip etc.


----------



## cspuneetabrol (Oct 4, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] thanks for the reply☺


----------



## cspuneetabrol (Oct 4, 2014)

But Nikon D3300's price is higher than D5100's price..... Why so???..


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2014)

because D3300 is a new model...I think launched this year...D5300 cost almost 45k but D5200 cost 32k   I say drop D3300 idea and get D5200


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 4, 2014)

D3300 is 26k on ebay BTW


----------



## cspuneetabrol (Oct 4, 2014)

I think i'll go with Nikon D5200.....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 4, 2014)

Good choice.... always buy what you think is best and you won't be disappointed with it . This coming from a D3300 user


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2014)

[MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] u got it too quickly , I wouldnt have let that happen  comming from a 3 yr D3100 user   ....anyways I know u are a good photographer and when I look back I see most of my good shots from D3100 itself 

@ cspuneetabrol D5200 is really good


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 5, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] u got it too quickly , I wouldnt have let that happen  comming from a 3 yr D3100 user   ....anyways I know u are a good photographer and when I look back I see most of my good shots from D3100 itself
> 
> @ cspuneetabrol D5200 is really good





From price PoV maybe you are right. But I am a pixel peeper and IQ and low light performance wise D3300 > D5200   We had discussed this few months again a thread I created too. I know D5200 is a better camera overall. But my heart didn't allow it.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2014)

[MENTION=142036]prashant.[/MENTION]..anyways..its just a tool....hope to see great pics from u in diwali


----------

